
John “Totalbiscuit” Bain has died - rachitnigam
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/643869002
======
dbg31415
More comments can be found here:

* Totalbiscuit, one of gaming's most popular YouTubers, has passed away | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17150221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17150221)

